# Wildfire Maps



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Here are some maps of the Wildfires this last summer/fall in "Far Northern" California. These include the million acre August Complex, the Zogg Fire outside of Redding, the North Complex near Oroville and Paradise, and the Slater/Devil Fire on the Calif/Oregon border near Happy Camp. The only good thing that may come out of these terrible fires would be a good Morel season! I hope we all get a good season this year....Happy Shroomin'.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

I happened to run across this How to Pick Burn Morels: E-book + Fire Maps in 11 States


----------



## Snarfersnarf (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey! It’s my first CA morel season and I’m thrilled to be here. I want to check out the burn site near Orovile. Is there road access open into that area? I’d be spending a few days and camping each night. I’d hate to drive all the way and find out there is no access. I’m from back east and we barely ever have wildfires and I don’t know what I’m doing yet haha. Thanks!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Snarfersnarf said:


> Hey! It’s my first CA morel season and I’m thrilled to be here. I want to check out the burn site near Orovile. Is there road access open into that area? I’d be spending a few days and camping each night. I’d hate to drive all the way and find out there is no access. I’m from back east and we barely ever have wildfires and I don’t know what I’m doing yet haha. Thanks!


Check out the 'North-Complex' map that I uploaded; There are many ways but a couple that are probably the easiest is to take Hwy 89 heading east out of Quincy and there are some roads going down into the area, also you could go up Hwy 70, across Lake Oroville, then east toward Big Bend. The route that looks like it has the most access is going east out of Oroville (on the 215/61 on this map) and around the south east end of the lake then north up into the main area.
It really depends on which direction you're coming from; check out that map close and good luck! Happy Shroomin'..........


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

jdaniels313 said:


> Here are some maps of the Wildfires this last summer/fall in "Far Northern" California. These include the million acre August Complex, the Zogg Fire outside of Redding, the North Complex near Oroville and Paradise, and the Slater/Devil Fire on the Calif/Oregon border near Happy Camp. The only good thing that may come out of these terrible fires would be a good Morel season! I hope we all get a good season this year....Happy Shroomin'.
> View attachment 37081
> View attachment 37082
> View attachment 37083


anything from the huge fire that happened in the mendocino national forest?


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

autuca0308 said:


> anything from the huge fire that happened in the mendocino national forest?


Yeah, that would be the 'August Complex" that I uploaded. That one was not very detailed; Here is a better one but it is huge to download so be patient. I already reduced it 50%.






It's directly from USFS.


----------



## fatdutchiejesse (May 3, 2013)

jdaniels313 said:


> Yeah, that would be the 'August Complex" that I uploaded. That one was not very detailed; Here is a better one but it is huge to download so be patient. I already reduced it 50%.
> View attachment 38013
> It's directly from USFS.


Hey, thanks for those maps jdaniels. I am thinking of heading up to Plumas National forest (south of the closures) to check things out this weekend. Has anyone been out to the North Complex fire area? I fear it's too dry, and I don't see any rain coming-


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

fatdutchiejesse said:


> Hey, thanks for those maps jdaniels. I am thinking of heading up to Plumas National forest (south of the closures) to check things out this weekend. Has anyone been out to the North Complex fire area? I fear it's too dry, and I don't see any rain coming-


I haven't been to the North Complex but I did hit the August Complex on the north end (Yolla Bolla Wilkderness Area)
We found nothing; some of the burned areas were so hot that there was no 'forest floor' left. Just bare red dirt, rocks and charred stumps. The burn areas that did have a forest floor that mycelium might be able to live in was so dry it was unreal. I also went up to the Delta Fire area north of Shasta Lake and found it to be too dry as well (unfortunately).
I'll be posting an account of our trip in the CA forum. Good Luck this year! I hope you find some in the North Complex! Happy Shroomin'.....


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

autuca0308 said:


> anything from the huge fire that happened in the mendocino national forest?


Check out my reply to fatdutchiejesse; I'll be posting some more info about our trip in the CA Forum directly. Sorry about the late reply.


----------

